# sand or gravel



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have used both sand and gravel and know how to clean and maintain both and understand the benefits and drawbacks of both.

what do south american cichlids prefer, sand or gravel?

Everyone has their own preference of sand or gravel, I just want to know what the fish like. Or should I mix up sand and gravel?

Every thing I read about the topic in searches, people end up going on about using sand or gravel, how you clean and so on about each and what they like.

What do the fish want?

Thinking 2 oscars and 2 other pairs for a 75 gallon


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think the fish care. It's up to you what you want and to deal with. I find that for smaller fish that like to sift I use fine/small gravel. For bigger fish larger gravel is fine....and allows small fry to hide in it more.


----------

